# What? Swastika stamped under the crank



## Flat Tire (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had this frame hanging on the wall for a few years. Got it down today and was cleaning the area where the serial number is and wow....3 different numbers and a swastika...never heard of such a thing...anyone?

Heres the numbers, very crude stamping except the J-2 stamp..  2531.....then the small J-2...and further down - 1574
No chain adjustment
Holes on the neck are horizontal


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 24, 2011)

The J-2 is upside down above the 25.


----------



## kunzog (Feb 24, 2011)

The swastika was used by many cultures for 100's of years most notedly the Nazi party. American Indians used it as a peace symbol but stopped when they realized the Nazi affiliation. The Indian Motorcycle Co. (Hendee) also used it but stopped under pressure from the US  government. Now I am not saying that your frame is an Indian but just an observation.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea I've been searching the web but havent found anything that hints to who made this frame. Found some old US postcards from 1907-10 that had swastikas for good luck...I think this frame pre-dates the nazi movement, just wonder if it was American made. Theres an Emblem bicycle on Nostalgic.net with swastikas on the grips.


----------



## Bikephreak (Feb 25, 2011)

The Swastika is one of the oldest symbols in the world.


----------



## davekingedits (Feb 25, 2011)

The numbers look hand-written to me.  Was it a common practice at the turn of the last century to hand-write rather than stamp serial numbers?  Or could this be an ID number put on by a previous owner?

David King


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 25, 2011)

Duh, obviously that is Hitlers original fixie! Well known fact Hitler was a fixie riding hipster snob.  lol


----------



## JO BO (Feb 25, 2011)

*swastika*

They do seem to show up in the most unusual places.  I have an old petcock valve with one on it and the old building where the WWII soldiers returned from war to have a celebration dance in has it in pressed steel all around the room. Imagine their thoughts. JO BO


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I figure maybe someone put in on there for good luck.....found this about some early swstikas ----"The Swastika Surfboard Company of Los Angeles enjoyed good business in the 1920s, and the Coca-Cola company issued a 'lucky keyring' in the shape of a swastika."""

I also read that most religions used the swastika at one time or another, so the frame is probably a race bicycle, with the swastika for good luck,  raced by Major Taylor, since he was very religious.....lol


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 25, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Duh, obviously that is Hitlers original fixie! Well known fact Hitler was a fixie riding hipster snob.  lol




That's freakin' hilarious ! Probably why he wore jack boots, to keep the chain grease off of his pants.


----------

